# Dust separator



## David Shaffer (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a good set of plans to make an efficient Thein separator? Or even a good one to purchase?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

David Shaffer said:


> Does anyone have a good set of plans to make an efficient Thein separator? Or even a good one to purchase?


 have you done a search for it here?there is plenty of good info here about them
here is one

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/my-thien-baffle-28115/


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Kenbo made a nice one..
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-deputy-cyclone-27074/


----------

